# Tender tummy 4 weeks after c-section



## SarahJ (previously Bsmirched!) (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello - not sure if this is the right board but here goes!


I had a caesarean 4 weeks, 4 days ago and have been incredibly lucky to have sailed through the recovery, needing very few painkillers in hosp etc. Over the last couple of days I've found my tummy quite tender to touch and I feel very bloated.  I have no other symptoms - ie fever or yucky discharge, though I am still bleeding a little - am I safe to assume this is just wind and not a problem with my scar?


Many thanks,


Sarah xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's difficult to say without examining you, it is possible  that you may have overdone things a bit as you've felt so well. If it continues like this over the next couple of days, you need to see your gp,

All the best, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## SarahJ (previously Bsmirched!) (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you so much. Will do.


Sarah


----------

